# Grrrr....



## Sally71 (Aug 23, 2018)

Warning - pointless rant coming up!

Why can't people READ?!  This is the third time now that we have received mail for someone who does not and has not ever lived at this address.  And does not by some miraculous coincidence share our surname (which would be a real big coincidence because our name is quite unusual).

They look like quite official letters and I'm pretty sure they are all from the same company.  The first two I sent back with "not known at this address, please return to sender" clearly written on the envelope. And now we've had a third one!  Get the message - they don't live here!!!  And they still don't live here!!!

I suspect what has happened is that they have done one of those postcode searches to find the address, and have then accidentally picked the wrong one from the list, our postcode covers one whole side of the street, which is quite a lot!  I know this person isn't either of our immediate neighbours, but beyond that I have no clue, and it isn't my job to go knocking on doors to find out!  The company concerned must have a phone number or email address to contact this person on to clarify the address, unless they got those wrong too!

There, I feel better now, I shall toddle off to the post box to return letter no. 3


----------



## C&E Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

We posted a birthday present to someone a while back and it didn't arrive.

A few days later it was delivered to us.

On the back of the padded envelope, we'd written "Sender: and our address". So they took that as the delivery address.


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 23, 2018)

We also once had a delivery for someone who coincidentally had the same house number and street name as us, but in a completely different town nowhere near here, and the postcode matched that town not mine.  Perhaps it was posted locally and someone just read the street name and didn't go any further.  So I popped it back in the post box.  Next day it came back again, so I underlined the town and posted it again.  Then it came back again!  So I put big zig-zaggy lines all around the town name and posted it again.  And guess what, it came back!!!  Now I like to try and be helpful, but this was getting a bit ridiculous.  So I highlighted the town in yellow, and wrote in very large letters "TRY C...... NOT L.......!"  Given the time of year and size and shape of the envelope it was probably only a Christmas card, so I decided that if it came back again it was going in the bin, I've got better things to do than be locked in an eternal game with someone who can't be bothered to do their job properly.  But hurrah, at last they got the message and it didn't come back again!  I hope it eventually found the correct recipient and that they had a good titter before they opened it!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Aug 23, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> We posted a birthday present to someone a while back and it didn't arrive.
> 
> A few days later it was delivered to us.
> 
> On the back of the padded envelope, we'd written "Sender: and our address". So they took that as the delivery address.



We've had that happen too!

The worst thing for postmen not reading properly, though, was the day we had our neighbours' post put through our door.  R happened to be standing by the door at the time, so he opened it and gave the post back to the postman.  Postman said "oops, that's what comes of not reading the numbers" - he'd put post through all the doors in the street on the assumption that every house would have post, and somewhere along the line there had been a house which shouldn't have had any, so everyone after that point had got their neighbours' post


----------



## WHT (Sep 16, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> Warning - pointless rant coming up!
> 
> Why can't people READ?!  This is the third time now that we have received mail for someone who does not and has not ever lived at this address.  And does not by some miraculous coincidence share our surname (which would be a real big coincidence because our name is quite unusual).
> 
> ...



https://personal.help.royalmail.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5156/~/ive-received-someone-elses-mail

Alternative - SHRED IT!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 17, 2018)

Tell you what, though. When I was a magistrate we never accepted the excuse “never got the letter”. Always, motoring offence cases for some reason.

At least now you can say ‘never got the email’. No evidence to contradict.


----------



## pav (Sep 17, 2018)

I am getting mail for 3 different people at my new place and put not known and return to sender. Now had a recorded delivery for one of the people which I refused to sign for and was from one of the companies that been sending mail. 

It's as though some don't like redirecting mail to their new addresses or they have got themselves in a mess and companies are chasing them for money and have gone to ground.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2018)

When my house was up for auction earlier in the year I started receiving mail for someone I'd never heard off, including some for a company I'd never heard of. I looked up the company at Companies House and they had registered it with my address, plain as day!  Clearly some kind of fraud going on, but when I contacted Companies House they basically said it was down to me to prove they had nothing to do with my house. Since I was leaving the house anyway I just put the mail back 'return to sender'. There's no wonder there's so much fraud if people can just pick random addresses to register their companies at. I even wrote to my MP about it, but never heard anything back.


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 22, 2018)

OMG!!!  Here we go again, slightly different scenario but every bit as annoying!  Daughter wants to make some cakes tomorrow and asked for freeze dried raspberries to put in.  Couldn't find any in the shops so ordered some online, and selected the option of evening delivery today (6-10pm) because we need them tomorrow.  It got to 9pm and I was getting a bit anxious so had a quick look at the tracking service, only for it to tell me that the parcel was delivered to a neighbour at 8.25!!  

I specifically asked for evening delivery because I knew we'd be in, we've been sitting here listening out for it, and nobody knocked or rang the bell or even left a card to tell me what they have done with the parcel, and the tracking service doesn't even tell me which neighbour it has been left with!  Will ask my next door neighbours tomorrow, but if it isn't with either of them I shall be a bit cross, and daughter will be very disappointed!  Well I suppose we are lucky that it's only for cakes, we can either make different ones or make them another day, it's such a faff having to sort these things out though.  Needless to say the supplier has been given a Terrible rating for delivery!  (And I can't normally be bothered to take the time to rate these things) 

Oh dear I'm going to get a name for myself as the forum ranter at this rate


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2018)

That's really terrible Sally  What's the point of having all that delivery structure if it ends up being delivered to the wrong place and without a note?  Does delivery now mean 'in your general vicinity/town'?  And what's the point of delivering it to a neighbour, which surely takes as long as delivering to you in the first place?


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 23, 2018)

Parcel has now been retrieved thankfully!  Was next door, tracking was eventually updated to include door number and it was the first house I'd have checked anyway.  Still annoyed though that the driver couldn't be bothered to walk the few extra feet to our house!  Neighbour was on his mobile phone when I arrived and just handed the parcel to me, so I haven't had chance to apologise for him being disturbed in the evening (not that it's my fault, but I would just like to let them know that I only chose a late delivery because I knew I would be in to receive it!)

Yes it was dark and our outside light doesn't work, but we are in a town, not exactly the back of beyond, so it doesn't get pitch dark around here!  (Might see if we can get the light fixed though...)


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 28, 2018)

I have moaned at the Royal Mail sorting office when I've had to go to collect mail.

If we were out, we have 2 lots of retired neighbours. Were we all out?

The package is to big for our letterbox - when it isn't.

They ring the doorbell and then disappear faster than Usain Bolt before we can get to the door.

I was even at the sorting office when they were trying to deliver another package so I had to go back again the next day.

Service?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm currently waiting on an amazon delivery and also the delivery of a new sofa. Sofa due between 12:15 and 4:15, but amazon could be up to 9pm - you daren't even go to the loo in case you miss the 'knock' (if there is one, of course ). The last amazon guy knocked, but must have immediately swivelled on his heels and headed back to the van because by the time I'd reached the door he had managed to cover an equivalent distance away from it...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2018)

Well, how about that? Sofa arrived at exactly the same time as the amazon delivery, I can get on with my life now!


----------



## eggyg (Sep 28, 2018)

Grrr... had notification that a parcel was to be delivered by DPD between 16.06 and 17.06 today. So dutifully stayed in the house between those times. 17.06 came and went, thought it was strange as they are usually reliable. 17.10, email to say they were sorry they had missed us and a photo of where they had dropped off the card. We live in a terrace of 5 and are number 5, the photo was of number 1! We all have numbers on our doors!!! Idiot! Now have to pick it up at a local shop tomorrow. What is even more annoying is that there is absolutely no where on DPD website to send a complaint in! No email address or anything.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2018)

eggyg said:


> What is even more annoying is that there is absolutely no where on DPD website to send a complaint in! No email address or anything.


Do you have a Twitter account? They hate it when people complain on Twitter and are usually swift to respond   @DPD_UK or @DPDCustomerCare


----------



## Drummer (Sep 28, 2018)

We often find that 'someone tried to deliver' when we have been at home all day, but the doorbell was never rung.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 28, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Do you have a Twitter account? They hate it when people complain on Twitter and are usually swift to respond   @DPD_UK or @DPDCustomerCare


No I don’t Twitter, wonder if they have Faceache? Will check, I am really annoyed, I rechecked that our address was correct on both the order and the DPD email and it definitely says number 5. I don’t want to sound like Matt Lucas, but we are the only number 5 in the village!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 29, 2018)

Where We lived on Mull nobody had a number. Just names, often beginning Taigh na...  (House of...), plus another Gaelic word, which non-speakers of Gaelic, usually after buying, meant something like winter floods, or rat infestation. In our case it was Taigh na Gras. The previous owners (from new)  were religious fundamentalists, strange folk by all accounts. Gras means grace, a more inappropriate name for me as could be imagined.

We didn’t have a letter box, the post just went into the old metal box by the front door, which I think was a kindling store. And as the Post Office was next door to Spar, the postmen would just say”I’ve got a parcel for you” and open the back of the van and give it to you, and pass the time of day.

Then everyone in Spar would ask how the new iron was performing.

I like it better here, I can see the entry road as I sit in my chair, so I can see the DPD van arrive. No sneaking off guaranteed.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 29, 2018)

Oh the tale gets more confusing. Received an email at 5.03 this morning from Royal Mail saying our parcel has arrived at their depot and they will attempt to deliver it today unless we have made other arrangements. So went onto DFD email and tracked the parcel, at 21.15 last night it had arrived at Carlisle DPD depot and at 4.57 this morning it had arrived at Carlisle DO! District Office maybe? So,does DPD contract out to Royal Mail or is it the other way round? Do I make the journey to the local shop where I have made alternative arrangements or wait in all day in case Royal Mail try to deliver! Confused.com.  All this because someone doesn’t know their numbers yet!


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 18, 2018)

Yay - now we've had some more post for someone else, although at least this time it is for the person my hubby bought this house from.  She only moved out in 1995... 
I guess she wouldn't still be paying for redirection after 23 years, who still thinks she lives here after all that time though?!  I shall have fun pointing out how long she has not lived here when I redirect this one


----------

